# Do you have an affinity to Sexy Music?



## Female INFJ (Feb 27, 2010)

This thread is kind of related to GreenCoyote's INFJ thread: 

"Do other INFJ's have an affinity to techno... is it just me?"

Any type of music is welcome - I find i communicate well with music - and a few things I couldn't say in there - 

Thus this thread is now created 

Flirtation is welcome - What songs make you feel sexy? And inspire or accompany lusty behavior?

Any songs remind you of any Types or persons on PerC? Or that you think they'd like?


----------



## amanda32 (Jul 23, 2009)

I think this song is really sexy though not in the traditional way and it's not techno. I'm not sure why, perhaps it's the ...






and this one:


----------



## Female INFJ (Feb 27, 2010)

*Green *you posted this in an INFJ flirtation Thread:



GreenCoyote said:


> :blushed: wow. female INFJ.
> can um... you write me some erotica for my spare time...
> I am getting sick of viewing porn at the moment...
> and this is just... SO much better
> ...


Hey Green - this post reminded me of the songs:

*Jay-Z - Big Pimpin
Jay-Z - I Just Wanna Love U (Give It 2 Me)*
*50 Cent - Just A Lil Bit* - the ONLY 50 cent song I will listen to, the sound is kind of hot, not like his others.

I can just see you pimpin' it out in a Tropical setting Island party of some sort.

I have now started this Thread 'Do you have an affinity to Sexy Music' where i can carry on with the Music flirtation started in your Affinity to Techno thread!


----------



## Female INFJ (Feb 27, 2010)

Here is kind of where on the other thread (Techno Affinity) - stuff started to get out of control a bit...
For others' enjoyment as well, I'm bringing this post over...MAJOR LAZER is a must hear! 



Female INFJ said:


> *You Tube these songs:
> 
> Tiny Dancer - Deadmou5 Remix (Elton John)* <--- this one's for *Elan*! still thinking of you.
> Intrigue is never done with INFJ men!
> ...


Sexy Music Issue - began in the 'Lingerie Thread' - Regarding this *T-shirt Song*, that I suggested to Elan, for those who recall Destiny's Child, you know what i mean! I also like *Trance*,* Benny Benassi*,* Deadmau5*



Female INFJ said:


> You posted this in the " [INFJ] Do other INFJ's have an affinity to techno... is it just me?" thread. at which point i was curious to talk to you, as we have same taste. I can't wait to hear what's hot this summer.
> 
> 
> *
> ...





Elan said:


> So I listened to that song...
> 
> :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: Female INFJ, are you trying to seduce me?!
> 
> ...



That's Fuckin' right - seduction master! hehehe


To continue what was started on this thread - [INFJ] Who would you like to meet or talk to from our Forum?



Female INFJ said:


> I just had this thought, *Elan *we won't be talking, (I'm listening to move for me, right now) we'd hit the dance floor me in a short skirt and heels and something skimpy underneath - you can imagine the rest of what happens - oops more tease! hehehe
> 
> [no further comment, i'll take it to a dirty thread]





Elan said:


> :shocked: You can dance in heels? Impressive! I _shall_ imagine the rest. I have a very active and creative imagination, you know. roud: _Move for me... I'll move for you... _(kind of funny, I listened to that one twice yesterday and once today on the way to work...)


*Elan* - i've got some DIRTY House songs planned for my next post, and the dance floor...

Oh and here are the lyrics I couldn't quote in the INFJ Techno Forum...


Female INFJ said:


> For my Hot *INFJ* Boyz - more Bass, how could i have forgotten this song!
> *
> Missy Elliott feat. Nas, Eve & Lil Mo - Hot Boyz *- no platinum visa required - love is for free!
> *Missy elliott - hot boys instrumental* <--- in case you don't care for the Rapping
> ...


In this song - *Missy Elliott feat. Nas, Eve & Lil Mo - Hot Boyz 

*...rough riding screaming loud - daddy is you with it? 
says _Eve_...[FemaleINFJ looks around for her_ Adam_] hehehe 

Sorry Elan, couldn't help myself!

I apologize for the long post, everyone, what can I say I am INFJ, I finish what I start, and I like to "Tie up" loose ends  I find music and movement much easier to communicate with, as I don't say much of what goes on in my head with ease...unless in a mood.


----------



## Ahoy (Apr 12, 2010)

http://personalitycafe.com/<object width=http://personalitycafe.com/<object width=Hard to beat funk for stuff like this...


----------



## Elan (Apr 22, 2010)

...did I just ruin the mood? :mellow:


----------



## StephAnne04 (Oct 19, 2009)

lol believe it or not.. THIS one makes feel sexy.. not exactly sure why lol.. but it does


----------



## Calvaire (Nov 14, 2009)

For some reason I find this song incredibly sexy
it probably isn't to most people but to me it def. is


----------



## Female INFJ (Feb 27, 2010)

Elan said:


> So, it's a dirty, groovy, filthy bass you want? Here's my prescription!
> 
> YouTube - Cicada - The Things You Say (Dirty South Remix)


mmmm *Elan*, you know how I like it!

I like your previous post too - cute and funny! you are a playful person i think, not a mood killer  Thanks for bringing back that song.

I hope to one up this_ Dirty South_ one in a bit...aha! I know which song...

Did you like some of the songs that came up in my mind this morning? Just where my mind was...

I like all kinds of stuff - but not always knowing the names - we do have to chat about Electronic things...

EDIT- (to add my delayed reaction!) umm...just thinking I could so have SEX in pace with this song...i'm feeling it.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Apr 15, 2010)

Songs that are the sex? Just listen to these two songs. Yeah....they'll definitely get you in the mood.....(Since this is the sex and relationships forum I figured it wasn't inappropriate to post songs with moaning sounds. Just lower your volumes if you're in public!)


----------



## Macrosapien (Apr 4, 2010)




----------



## Narrator (Oct 11, 2009)

Megalomania, spies, prostitues, clubs and mambo, Muse lyrics generally make me musigasm

























Just a little bit by 50 cent I wholly second
Also Naughty girl by Beyonce and Pump it by the black eyed peas.


----------



## myjazz (Feb 17, 2010)

The undisputed #1 techno sex band Lords of Acid, or close to #1.




















Hows that F-INFJ


----------



## myjazz (Feb 17, 2010)




----------



## Inverse (Jun 3, 2010)

I was about to post and mention Lords of Acid, since I saw the thread was lacking it, and then you posted. <3

It's rare that music actually makes me feel~ sexy. Like, there are a lot of 'sexy' music out there. But music that actually brings out my urge to move my hips and imagine tasting skin and rubbing my fingers on someone~

...let's just say I wish it was more plentiful. Even if I got odd stares from the cashier at the Walmart checkout line while it played on my MP3 player.


----------



## Midnight Runner (Feb 14, 2010)

Her voice is hawt. :blushed:


----------



## thisisme (Apr 11, 2010)

oooh i have a song!! it came on internet radio once while i was talking with a friend and we're like...are you hearing this??!! haha


----------



## Just_Some_Guy (Oct 8, 2009)

Maybe a little overt and maybe too much history involved to be objective...


----------



## Lestroe (May 7, 2010)

I can never listen to this song when other people are around. :blushed:


----------



## amanda32 (Jul 23, 2009)

*Thisisme:* that song is...is...erotica put to music. It's hot!


----------



## Female INFJ (Feb 27, 2010)

.........................


myjazz said:


> The undisputed #1 techno sex band Lords of Acid, or close to #1.
> 
> YouTube - Lords of Acid - The Power is Mine
> 
> ...


hey *myjazz* - you asked me a question, so then i will answer, i tried to answer yesterday - but i know with you there is always a double meaning, and you asked a trick question. but i never back down an invitation to answer a challenge question! you know this about me...if you don't want an answer - don't ask me - that is the general rule people know, as you will come to learn about me. i also sent you a PM this morning, about stuff better left unsaid.
*
YouTube - lords of acid - nasty love* <--- i like the sound of this one best, and the lyrics are better, but i dislike the lady's voice. but i get the point. but this stuff probably sounds good really loud in open space, or live. 

*YouTube - Slave to love *<--- this one is good too. but music is not totally my vibe. i like bettie paige, i think i mentioned before there is a movie with my favorite model Gretchen Mol The Notorious Bettie Page. i've got a cute figure too - you are welcome to tie me up and smack this ass! hehehe

*YouTube - Lords of Acid -Rough Sex *<--- pretty much to the point! i won't say that i don't desire lots of love and affection (traditional way) but a little rough sex goes a long way with me...but with more subtelty and sensuality of course. (some) of the imagery appreciated.

i suppose i'm taken off guard - i pm'ed you earlier about this...so you'll hear the rest of what i have to say there. i can see why this band has a lot of following - but i prefer more sensuous voice, or music (or even more instrumental, dirty house, erotic tranc-y, hard bass stuff - i'll be posting more). i don't think i like Techno too much, but that type of music is hard to tell the difference in types, but i know which songs i like. i find my imagination is plenty, Lords of Acid type of music is not Subtle enough for me (you know i am more of a subliminal tease)....but on second listen, i'm kind of feeling it....so when can i swing by to Alabama, i see how small towner's spend their evenings... (Kidding!) 

I really liked post about this: *Jose Nunez "Bilingual" (with lyrics) // You fucking me makes me bilingual* - and especially Elan's* YouTube - Cicada - The Things You Say (Dirty South Remix)* post, that INFJ is so scandalous (in a good way), although he seems so chill and unassuming, i guess that's our INFJ thing!

HOWEVER - Back to meditation, we are, this morning - I got my lesson about base level physical sexual desires...

for some interesting FYI (anyone reading this post) it is odd that when doing intense spiritual practice, that it can increase pleasure but at a higher level, i assumed i would be a nun at this level, but so not true! i've had bliss energy experiences more intense than physical experiences, lasting over an hour at a time - i may write more elsewhere if i get to it, for interest.

in case anyone assumes (as i did months ago), intense spiritual practice (like meditation etc) leads to a celibacy of some sort, not true, just different level of pleasure...thought to add since we are in Sex forum. i learned this about three weeks ago. there - lesson shared for anyone curious. lust, or lack of control over it, should not deter spiritual practice, its all about discipline, i guess like martial arts it intensifies in each higher level or something myjazz you are more expert in these things...

oh and i do have the sneaking suspicion* NIN-Closer* is actually about Tantric sex, likely it has a double meaning, Trent Reznor is no fool, i've read the spiritual philosophy of such things. it has all the elements, but i'll leave that thought open for interpretation...


----------



## susurration (Oct 22, 2009)

It's all in the tempo and passion for me. I can't seem to 'get into' the 'sexy' music others' have an affinity to, because when I think of sexy music I think of something that doesn't just make me feel sexy, but makes me wanna move sexy and gets the emotions going, you know wat i'm sayin' g? roud: I'll only leave one video....

_Massive attack - angel_ 





J_eff Buckley - Everybody here wants you_

_Queens of the stoneage - Make it wit chu

Led Zeppelin - Dazed and confused/since I 've been lovin you

Portishead - only you

Portishead - the road

Tim Buckley - Sweet Surrender/get on top/move with me
_
_Joe santriani - Trundrumbalind _
_
Nina Simone - Wild is the wind_

_Air - cherry blossom girl_ (dreamy pop is sexy to me)


Apart from slow and smooth... I am penchant to a dirty guitar riff. Hellooo muse.


----------



## Female INFJ (Feb 27, 2010)

thisisme said:


> oooh i have a song!! it came on internet radio once while i was talking with a friend and we're like...are you hearing this??!! haha
> 
> YouTube - Jose Nunez "Bilingual" (with lyrics) // You fucking me makes me bilingual


 *
thisisme* - HOT HOT HOT - Thank you I love it. 
[You Fucking me makes me Bilingual ]



EmotionallyTonedGeometry said:


> Maybe a little overt and maybe too much history involved to be objective...
> 
> YouTube - Tricky - Overcome


hey *EmotionallyTonedGeometry* - so happy you are back! i've been up to no good in the sex forum while you were gone, but i had a lot of progress on the last pm i sent you about the spiritual issue. i hope to follow up on that! I like Tricky. Massive attack was here recently in Toronto. I like this one - *Massive Attack - Teardrop*.



Lestroe said:


> I can never listen to this song when other people are around. :blushed:
> YouTube - Nine Inch Nails - Closer


of course, how can I leave out *NIN - Closer*. 
I also like *Nine Inch Nails The Perfect Drug *
*.....
NIN - We're In This Together* <--- what else can be said?

I'll come up with some more sexy songs to post in a few days...

*Elan* still my favorite post - *Cicada - The Things You Say (Dirty South Remix)*.....I SO can't wait to get you back - I'm going to blow your mind! hehehe


----------



## Inverse (Jun 3, 2010)

My INTJ is in love with this artist, Atsushi Sakurai from Buck Tick. Japanese artist~ he is absolutely sexy~ his music is like Depeche Mode with something more. So sensual and rich~ nng, excuse me for a moment...<3






Speaking of which, I cannot listen to this song without seeing a certain someones smile over me. Her eyes lit up, a bit empty, skin flushed~ it's rare, but I stared true love in the face that day, I cried rivers~ you know, the lines of what is purely sex and purely love are blurred when I recall it~ if love _could be made_, it was born and nurtured in our arms.


----------



## thisisme (Apr 11, 2010)

this song's kinda sexy imo


----------



## Female INFJ (Feb 27, 2010)

Elan said:


> So, it's a dirty, groovy, filthy bass you want? Here's my prescription!
> 
> YouTube - Cicada - The Things You Say (Dirty South Remix)


Hey _Hot Boy_ INFJ Elan - Did you get my _Video Phone_ message? [kidding!]

...and hello to anyone else who has been listening to the sexy songs on the thread...

So here is the Obvious DIRTY SOUTH comeback song that has come to mind, when Elan prescribed me that wicked sounding song...you brought this on yourself btw, for crossing my path.

*You Tube - Ludacris Whats Your Fantasy Lyrics *

Yeah...give it to me now
.....
I wanna li li li lick you from your head to your toes
and I wanna
move from the bed down to the down to the to the floor
and I wanna ah ah you make it so good I don't wanna leave
but I got to
let let me know wh what's your fant-tasy
.....
how 'bout up in the library on top of books
but you can't be too loud [INFJ Style]
.....
I wanna get you in the back seat windows up
that's the way you like to fuck
clogged up fog alert rip the pants and rip the shirt
ruff sex make it hurt
.....
what 'bout up in the candy sto' that chocolate chocolate make it melt
whips and chains handcuffs smack a little bootie up with my belt
scream help play my game
.....
School teacher let me get my brains
.....

_what's your fant-tasy, Elan_?

hint: i've done at least 4 of these things, i just took out some of my favorites 

i know many people may not like this song, but what can be appreciated in the style though, is luda's cadence, rhythum and how much fantasy he covers in 4:36, i like how he has ups and downs in his voice and how he is playful, without loosing his pace. like that "like up on the_ roof roof_ tell yo boyfriend not to be mad at me"

............moving onto a less obvious, but more 'YOU' reply to the Dirty South song you sent me...


----------



## Female INFJ (Feb 27, 2010)

.............NOW FOR THAT DIRTY HOUSE I PROMISED - more your style, Elan 

i don't like a lot of house, but some of it has a hot almost primitive groove...perhaps you should warm up your mind to some classics first...

*You Tube - Aly Us - Follow Me (Video)* <--- just because you are a beautiful free spirit that loves all people, regardless, and for putting up with me and my moods, so politely [INFJ style], what can i say i am sensitive to music

*You Tube - Lil' Louis - I'm Hot For You *<--- so in looking for my dirty house track, i go firstly to the 'godfather' lil' louis for inspiration, this is actually the song i wanted to send you, but i came up with another version too, which is hotter - feel this classic house

*You Tube - DIRTY SOUTH - Let it Go (Axwell Remix) *<--- some dirty south right back at you - now we're getting warmer and into the groove, with some - DIRTY house, i'm thinking some hot dance floor grinding - more your style, it gets hot around 2:40, i like the primative sound of this song.
*
You Tube - TrixxNixx (DJ Gizmo) - I'm Hot For You *<--- well...i initially was looking to find classic version of “i’m hot for you” to send to you (i knew i was going in the right direction) but song this kept on popping up? I listened to it, i was like WTF this is HOT, this the vibe i'm wanted to send, This is THE song...

upon listening to this song, i am, in my mind, transported to images of sensous hip swaying, sweaty dancing up against you with your hand up my...
[you recall what i told you what i'd be wearing, in a former post]
note: sending you the x-rated version of what came up in my mind to your inbox!

*You Tube - Tiny Dancer - Deadmou5 Remix (Elton John)* <--- and one more time for this song PLEASE for our private after party - a good fucking rhythum,_ literally_ - and nice afterglow, it sounds so romantic too - your place or mine? 
my 7:21 deadmau5 ecstacy fix for today feels sooo good...i can remain in the energy of this song day and night and not get tired.

have a “nice” Monday at work...
thanks for inspiring yet another positively pleasurable musical journey in my mind

do post another sexy song if you dare - i'm ready for it - i've got more up my skirt *ahem* sleeve...don't pass out on me! hehehe *_FemaleINFJ giggles wickedly_*


----------



## Elan (Apr 22, 2010)

...I... um... uh...

:blushed:


----------



## Female INFJ (Feb 27, 2010)

Elan said:


> ...I... um... uh...
> 
> :blushed:


hahaha i GOT your attention right away...speechless? 

> read your e-mail <


----------



## NightSkyGirl (Apr 11, 2010)

I love this song.


----------



## RomanticRealist (Mar 26, 2010)

Janet Jackson - Would You Mind


----------



## Female INFJ (Feb 27, 2010)

Elan said:


> ...I... um... uh...
> 
> :blushed:



NOTE: * Elan* may not be posting for a while - he is kind of tied to my bed in a manner where he can't move or say much, to be used for my pleasure only...I'll be still posting some_ hot _songs though, as i become inspired... but i can't say i won't let him wander occasionally, he really 'gets' how my mind works, and i'm not an easy read...i hope he'll post some more songs!!! or he can follow my musical journey (quietly) as long as he desires to...

*You Tube - Ja Rule Ft. Christina Milian - Between Me & You (Uncensored) *<--- I _REALLY_ dislike Ja Rule; and am no cheating type; however I think my _POINT_ is thus made...i think i'm more refering to the ''freak' in you, baby'...hahaha (ok...being quiet about this now too)


----------



## Female INFJ (Feb 27, 2010)

LookingGlass said:


> YouTube - Blackstreet - Before I Let You Go
> 
> YouTube - Joe - All The Things (Your Man Won't Do)


Hey* LookingGlass* - I love all of your posts - and I am trying to listen to, and understand the lyrics of the song you asked me to pay closer attention too...But for now I want to reply to the Blackstreet Song you posted - One of my favorites, I forgot that time in my life!

and also I thought I'd add this song, from way back, I'm sure you recall this one...Where have all the love songs gone? I'm sorry, I've been so quiet lately - I'm going to go into a quiet mode for a while...I'm so happy i revived your 'Vegetarian' thread, and it's hopping now! I think vegetarians should post their favorite foods and recipies too, that will help 

*You Tube - Shai - If I Ever Fall In Love*

I should have posted this one in the 'Love Song' thread, but I was looking for your Blackstreet Post...This song sounds really, really, _sexy_ (this version), in a love way anyhow...I feel like pink! PerC'ers listen to this song, don't miss out!
*
RomanticRealist *- you have reminded me to post a Janet Jackson song...I guess this is better for the 'Love Song' thread, but I may post here - most Janet videos are very sensuous, like this one...So what is with you ENTJs? I like all of your posts in here...any desires towards INFJ women? You guys seem so solid (i mean non emotional types, I guess it is the T) sometimes I am so sick of feeling things. well i'm just curious...Your Janet post :* Janet Jackson - Would You Mind* - was really hot btw, thanks 

This song is so warm and sunny, and yet so beautiful, vulnerable and sad at the same time, i guess that is my mood right now (yes, sick of feeling right now)...sometimes happiness is a dream that feels so far away...and sometimes a girl just wants to be held and told she is loved, so simple, isn't it? SEX at times can be an escape!

*Janet Jackson - Again (1993) *


----------



## Black Rabbit (Apr 15, 2010)

I think this song is pretty intense too.


----------



## RomanticRealist (Mar 26, 2010)

Female INFJ said:


> *
> RomanticRealist *- you have reminded me to post a Janet Jackson song...I guess this is better for the 'Love Song' thread, but I may post here - most Janet videos are very sensuous, like this one...So what is with you ENTJs? I like all of your posts in here...any desires towards INFJ women? You guys seem so solid (i mean non emotional types, I guess it is the T) sometimes I am so sick of feeling things. well i'm just curious...Your Janet post :* Janet Jackson - Would You Mind* - was really hot btw, thanks
> 
> This song is so warm and sunny, and yet so beautiful, vulnerable and sad at the same time, i guess that is my mood right now (yes, sick of feeling right now)...sometimes happiness is a dream that feels so far away...and sometimes a girl just wants to be held and told she is loved, so simple, isn't it? SEX at times can be an escape!
> ...



Thank you for your kind words. Glad you liked the song. Every girl deserves to be loved and every girl has beauty inside of her (the entj in me feels really corny right now but I just felt like I need to say it).

Anyways, thank you for reminding me of your Janet Jackson song. Now I finally know why that "Iyaz - solo" song sounds so familiar.


----------



## amanda32 (Jul 23, 2009)




----------



## RomanticRealist (Mar 26, 2010)

I found the lyrics in this one to be incredibly sexy as well. Hmm, I wonder if that's weird for a guy.

Usher - Trading Places

YouTube - Usher - Trading Places Xvid


----------



## The Great One (Apr 19, 2010)

Yes, music really moves my emotions very powerfully.


----------



## Female INFJ (Feb 27, 2010)

Female INFJ said:


> *You Tube - Shai - If I Ever Fall In Love*


Hey _LookingGlass _- I won't go into detail, as I know you 'know' already why I say this - but light bulb has gone off this morning, and I know why I sent you this song, in pink! because It is how i feel about the type of person you are ( now, i hope i don't offend ) but should I ever fall in love ( maybe not this lifetime ) i'll find someone who is my friend, and just like you  This is all news to me, because i've never really had a 'prototype', and usually am quite liberal in my tastes i kind of 'know it when i see it' but within you there are so many qualities that are appealing (spiritual), thus the thought just makes me pause for a moment, and ponder. but in no way am i approaching this topic in anyway other than a 'friendly' manner, i hope you appreciate that...I guess it is just the cool intuition thing, i like how it works, i thought of this song about 1wk before we communicated, and didn't get it until this morning, duh! delayed reaction.

I think in dealing with spiritual people, love and sexuality almost take on a new meaning, i didn't realize i was spiritual until about 28, now spirituality in a partner is an absolute must for me, and i feel at times like i've got to stop a fast moving train of thoughts and desires, and use my energy in a more transformative way - how seemingly ironic i figure this out on my sexy song thread, which was created with a different energy in mind, you've derailed me so easliy! (i think spiritual types have special powers! they can do things by thought and presence)

....but forgive me i'll temporarily move away from contemplation, and while i process, post some more dirty songs, i had in mind for this week! hehehe


----------



## NightSkyGirl (Apr 11, 2010)

This one.


----------

